# What's the biggest prize you've ever won?



## CeeCee (Jan 21, 2014)

A few New Years Eves ago the jerk and I went to the casino here...I won $1,800 on a slot machine and on the same night the jerk won $1,500 on a poker machine.

Also on the cruise this past summer I won a tanzanite necklace worth around $250.


Any of you have any luck?


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 21, 2014)

No, never; I never even win raffles!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't gamble, from what I hear most folks that do, lose more money in the end then they've won.  Most I've ever won was $42 on a lottery scratch ticket...and I buy VERY few of those.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 21, 2014)

I have never gambled; I watched my Grandad gamble all his money away...


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 21, 2014)

When I was in junior high school I won a bicycle at the state fair. I've spent a lot more than I've won on lottery tickets butI keep trying. As long as you have a ticket you have the dream of winning the jackpot. If you have no ticket you have no dream.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 21, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> When I was in junior high school I won a bicycle at the state fair. I've spent a lot more than I've won on lottery tickets butI keep trying. As long as you have a ticket you have the dream of winning the jackpot. If you have no ticket you have no dream.



  I'm with you.  No ticket, no win.

  My biggest prize was $800 on a single Keno ticket in Vegas.


----------



## GDAD (Jan 21, 2014)

I have won $1094, a outside BBQ & table & chairs. At 74 that's not much.  
A friend & his wife were on a cruise through the Panama Canal, & the purser come up to him & ask if he would like some tickets in the raffle
he said "put me down for five tickets". On the last night of the cruise his name was called out & He & his wife won another cruise through the Bahamas.
He has also won a brand new car....seems that luck can follow you........Not in my case!


----------



## Anne (Jan 21, 2014)

Won $400.00 on a slot machine once - had I put in a quarter instead of a nickle, it would have been $4000.  Oh well; also won a bottle of whiskey which neither of us wanted, so gave it to a friend.
Won a fancy hummingbird feeder from Birds & Blooms magazine once, using hubby's name; he's luckier than I.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 21, 2014)

Remember HEE HAW? ...Gloom, despair, agony and woe, deep dark depression, excessive misery.  If it weren't for bad luck, I'd have no luck at all...

Never won a thin dime in my life..If I played the lottery, I just as well off to wrap the money I was going to spend up on a toilet paper roll and use it in case of an emergency.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 21, 2014)

Hee Haw comes on at 7 pm here on Sunday evenings. Channels  131 and 132 on Dish. I watch it often.

I won a fancy limited edition knife at a NRA banquet several years ago. Number 19 of 250. A Patrick Henry edition made by Gerber. I have no clue as to its value.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 21, 2014)

What is Hee Haw? It sounds a little like Eeyore gone wrong.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 21, 2014)

Here's a bit of Hee Haw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvU4CC6s2e4


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks rkunsaw....not like Eeyore at all!


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 21, 2014)

And I have gone off-thread, I'm sorry..


----------



## grannyjo (Jan 21, 2014)

I won $500 - a week's wages,  on the day I was sacked from a lawyer firm.  Previously, I had won $600 on a poker machine.  Prior to that,  my biggest win was a Christmas Ham on a chocolate wheel at the local hospital which was raising money for a new humidicrib in the maternity section.  Since then,  despite many efforts at the lottery,  I haven't won a cent.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 21, 2014)

Better than nothing!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 21, 2014)

I've only ever "won" martial arts tournaments - don't know if that qualifies. In the Big Picture it really doesn't mean a blessed thing.

I've never won money or material things - I'm not that kind of "lucky". I'm more lucky in the sense that I've survived a lot of physical scenarios where I should have been dead, I've been lucky that that barracuda didn't chomp on me in the Keys, I've been lucky that I've eaten fine food, I drank fine drink and I've loved spectacular women.

But money? No, I'm not one of those.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 21, 2014)

Silliest thing I ever won was a huge, bright pink, stuffed elephant toy from a hospital charity raffle.  It filled the back seat of the car, then because Mum was taken with it and wouldn't let me chuck it out it filled half the back room of the house for a couple of years.  I finally talked her into redonating it. Then when it was gone I missed the damned thing. 



I was often middling lucky on the poker machines, never lost much and often won enough to cover at least the costs of the night out. No big jackpots though, $240 was the best I did.

Won over 200 bottles of wine over a few years as trivia prizes. 8 on one night was my best effort.   I'm allergic to grapes!  


Gave them all away as 'bribes' to tradesmen and neighbours and other disgruntled trivia players,  and Xmas presents to those who didn't know where they come from.
Things were better with the trivia raffles though, won just about every kitchen gadget at one time or other.  Still using some of them. A can opener, and one is a toaster the size of a battle cruiser, 4 slicer.  Really economical for one person,  not.  But it's around 15 years old and still as (not so good) as it ever was and I know where not to place the toast where it'll cremate now so I've kept it.

The last thing I won was a Lillipilly tree from the Rural Firey's raffle at the voting venue.  They make a motza that day getting the voters coming for raffle tickets and going for a sausage sizzle.
I bought the ticket, dropped it into the debris in the bottom of the handbag and forgot about it until the fire engine whooped in the driveway and two grinning fireys dropped it off on the doorstep.  It was festooned with $2 scratch lottery tickets threaded on a long ribbon.  Spent an hour scratching those for the sum total win of 2 more free ones. siiiiiiigh. 
 I don't want the damned tree!  I can't plant it!  So I battle to keep it alive out of a sense of duty.   Anyone want a Lillipilly tree?



Oh, and I received a 14c gold chain in the mail years ago.  Total mystery until I remembered a newspaper coupon I'd sent in about 2 months previously.
That was a nicer than usual surprise.  Only one I got though, others win Plasmas and cars with coupons but the chain was the only thing I got lucky with.

Still, haven't done too badly, can't complain about bein' a total loser.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 21, 2014)

_Lillypillies and moi  are meant for each other, i have 2 in pots and growing well they look nice at the front of the decking, so if you want to give yours a new home i'm willing to adopt, or you can just repot it into a bigger pot, it will thank you for it._


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 22, 2014)

Okay, I'll trim it back 'cos it's looking scraggy and get it dropped off.  I won't be repotting anything, sorry Jilly, just can't now. It's in a fair sized pot though.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 22, 2014)

_Sure you don't want to plant it at your new home Di_


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 22, 2014)

No thanks, don't even like 'em.


----------



## gar (Jan 22, 2014)

Brought home $2700.00 from a slot machine at Club Med Bahamas once.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 22, 2014)

ahhh the slot machines...won $1000 back in my younger days, before I discovered gambling is a losing proposition....don't do that anymore, I still like Las Vegas, but mainly for the shows, food and hotels.

On the good days and bad days....my mom always used to say "this too will pass"... I find myself telling my kids the same thing...or "there WILL be a better day."


----------



## Davey Jones (Jan 22, 2014)

* “You can’t win unless you try to win, but you can lose by trying not to lose.”  *


Biggest prize?? when the judge awarded me guardianship of the grandaughter.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 22, 2014)

That is the best, Davey..


----------



## Falcon (Jan 22, 2014)

Depending on the person who is bragging about how much money they won gambling,

I always like to ask them for the NET amount.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 22, 2014)

Falcon said:


> Depending on the person who is bragging about how much money they won gambling,
> 
> I always like to ask them for the NET amount.



Damn Falcon, you're taking all the fun out of winning if you expect people to show a profit.:lol:


----------



## Falcon (Jan 22, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> Damn Falcon, you're taking all the fun out of winning if you expect people to show a profit.:lol:



Sorry rkunsaw but I just had to say it.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 22, 2014)

In high school, the Spanish teacher threw a party at the end of the year.  He declared anyone who speaks the most Spanish during the evening will win a big prize.  So, being the quintessential clown, I just babbled incoherent gibberish all through the night.  Surprise!  Surprise!  I won!!!  The prize was a 45rpm of "The Twist" in Spanish.  Maybe not the biggest prize ever but most assuredly the best.

"Venga bebe bailar el twist"


----------



## Pappy (Jan 22, 2014)

Si, si...that's it.
Won $800 once. The wife is the lucky one.


----------

